# Super Treats



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

In our never ending quest to find healthy/organic/all-natural treats for Hunter (as well as alternatives to rawhide) I came across this product. Has anyone tried it? Anyone carry it in their stores? Any thoughts on this product?

Papaya Treats

TIA


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Can you give dogs papaya? I have regular papaya bits I give my chinchillas.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Papaya is a great fruit, except almost all papaya grown in Hawaii is genetically modified, except of course for organic papaya. Papaya grown in Belize and other countries isn't modified as far as I know.


http://www.organicconsumers.org/ge/papayas.cfm


----------



## ashleirose36 (May 9, 2008)

We sell the line of Super Treats at Wet Nose, the store that I work at. The dogs that visit seem to absolutely looove the papaya chews. The ginger snaps smell really good as well! I tried them both out with my pups at home and they were a certain hit. What is nice about the papaya is that they take a little bit longer to chew than a normal treat. Two paws up from my gang!

Ashlei


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (ashleirose36 @ Jul 23 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809213


> We sell the line of Super Treats at Wet Nose, the store that I work at. The dogs that visit seem to absolutely looove the papaya chews. The ginger snaps smell really good as well! I tried them both out with my pups at home and they were a certain hit. What is nice about the papaya is that they take a little bit longer to chew than a normal treat. Two paws up from my gang!
> 
> Ashlei[/B]


And I purchased them at Wet Nose for miss Izzy who love love loves them. I have to cut them into itty bitty strips for her though. The other two dogs aren't big fans but Izzy loves them. 

Leslie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Jul 23 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809219


> QUOTE (ashleirose36 @ Jul 23 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809213





> We sell the line of Super Treats at Wet Nose, the store that I work at. The dogs that visit seem to absolutely looove the papaya chews. The ginger snaps smell really good as well! I tried them both out with my pups at home and they were a certain hit. What is nice about the papaya is that they take a little bit longer to chew than a normal treat. Two paws up from my gang!
> 
> Ashlei[/B]


And I purchased them at Wet Nose for miss Izzy who love love loves them. I have to cut them into itty bitty strips for her though. The other two dogs aren't big fans but Izzy loves them. 

Leslie
[/B][/QUOTE]
I got some of them at Wet Nose too! LOL Toby loves them!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

All of Thrive's treats are amazing. The smell alone is so good you'd be tempted to eat them. The only issue I had, and it really wasn't much of an issue, is that all of their treats are pretty big so they had to be broken into smaller pieces. Bella tried them all and loved them all, papaya included.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

B&E LOVE these treats! I get them thru pet food direct when I place their order for kibble and treats. They are soft and chewy which makes them easy to break up into smaller pieces.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much - geez, wish I lived near a great store like Wet Nose!!!  I will hopefully be placing an order this weekend so that Hunter can join the group of malts that love them . I think he's a little tired of sweet potato! :brownbag:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just got our order in today and HUNTER LOVES THEM!!! I let him have a whole chew as a treat and when it was gone he was begging (literally, begging) for another. I am glad that I bought 3 packages! I will have to look into their other prodcuts. 


Des new tweats get two paws up! xoxo Hunter


----------

